

Xoom costs more than the iPad, so what? - stubs
http://amazingblather.blogspot.com/2011/02/motorolas-xoom-is-more-expensive-than.html

======
MatthewDP
There's a reason why the Wii did so well out of the gate, despite being far
behind technically. With an $800 price point and a data plan attached, the
Xoom is a non-starter.

~~~
ZeroGravitas
The difference is that Wii, PS3 and Xbox360 were all islands of software
support, tightly controlled by their respective platform owners. The Xoom is
just one Android tablet of many and appears to be targetting the high-end.
It's hardly a ridiculous strategy, more like Alienware gaming PC's than your
analogy.

------
octopus
I think we'll better wait for iPad 2, I'm sure it will be way useful than
Xoom.

The only interesting thing about Xoom, from a programming point of view, is
that it lets you code in Java, if you are so inclined.

Unfortunately I see no viable alternative to iPad today; unfortunately because
competition will push Apple to make a more user friendly tablet.

